# Annoying Adverts?



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Is it just me or are those Nationwide Building Society Adverts just so annoying? What others annoy you at present?


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

Good choice, a close second for me are the AA ads that are running at the moment.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

The 'Go Compare' with the chubby bloke trying to sing.


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

They are all bloody annoying as the sooner they finish the better, then you get back to watching the tv programme they interrupted.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

It's one of the reasons I rarely watch anything 'live' nowadays. Means I can fast forward through the adverts :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I hate the increasing use of American style sudden and instant transitions to the adverts and then a few minutes later cutting from an advert straight back to the program without any sort of warning.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Yup, hate the nationwide 'poem' adverts, to the point I grumbled on Twitter and they actually responded to apologise but said lots of people like them :lol: one of the few that I actually physically change channel to avoid every time.

Currys ads irritating me atm as their voiceover stars keep saying the TVs are ultra "haitch" D. Pointed this out to them and they didn't understand, then there's a new one tonight where the girl says it twice. Does my head in!


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

What about the Plenty kitchen paper towel ad's....they seem to think it's suitable for drying your car with!!!! :lol:


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

MagpieRH said:


> Currys ads irritating me atm as their voiceover stars keep saying the TVs are ultra "haitch" D. Pointed this out to them and they didn't understand, then there's a new one tonight where the girl says it twice. Does my head in!


Completely agree, and in the same ad they have also strayed into the furniture ads' most annoying (to me anyway) trait - "only 3 9 9"!

Three nine nine what? Pence? Eggs?

Right at the end she did actually say 'three hundred and ninety nine pounds', so I suppose there's hope yet.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Oak furniture land adverts annoying anyone??
That blooming song and those two Muppets do pee me off a fair amount 



Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

All adverts


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

phillipnoke said:


> All adverts


Cheer up lol



Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Naddy37 said:


> The 'Go Compare' with the chubby bloke trying to sing.


Yes fully agree painful to watch that rubbish


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

baxlin said:


> Completely agree, and in the same ad they have also strayed into the furniture ads' most annoying (to me anyway) trait - "only 3 9 9"!
> 
> Three nine nine what? Pence? Eggs?
> 
> Right at the end she did actually say 'three hundred and ninety nine pounds', so I suppose there's hope yet.


I only tweeted then cos their tagline is "we'll help you get it right" so I thought I'd join in :lol:

Also irritating that as well as most breaks being longer than they used to be, there's no consistent timing, so one is 5 or 6 minutes and another only about 2. Obvious why they do it, but it used to be 3½ minutes each time


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

dchapman88 said:


> Oak furniture land adverts annoying anyone??
> That blooming song and those two Muppets do pee me off a fair amount
> 
> Sent by a phone of some description!


Yes very


----------



## Dunc2610 (May 23, 2011)

The new Paddy Power one with the dude in the wheelchair, I mean, at least get someone who can sing!!


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

The cillit bang ones ring a bell lol "it's cleans so fast it will get a speeding ticket " I mean seriously who wants to get a speeding ticket every time they wipe worktop down


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Megs Lad said:


> The cillit bang ones ring a bell lol "it's cleans so fast it will get a speeding ticket " I mean seriously who wants to get a speeding ticket every time they wipe worktop down


Can't beat 'bang and the dirt is gone' though....

Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

There are loads of ads I think are pointless; mostly where you remember a tune, but can't remember what product it was advertising. The McCain oven chips ad from the 80s is still in my head!!!  will there be chips or jacket spuds, will there be salad or frozen peas......

One ad I absolutely love at the minute is the Marmite advert. Fantastic marketing and a great concept of enticing people to buy it, to determine whether they like it or not. Brilliant!!

Cooks


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

:lol:This has just reminded me of other adverts I dislike as well


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

*Goodwood Revival 2017 on TV Tonight Onwards*

Well if the coverage is as good as FOS this should be well worth the watch

Goodwood Classic Cars

Tuesday 12th September, ITV4 8pm

Goodwood Revival Highlights episode 1

Thursday 14th September, ITV4 8pm

Goodwood Revival Highlights episode 2

Friday 15th September, ITV4 8pm

Wednesday 20th September, ITV1 11.35pm


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Megs Lad said:


> The cillit bang ones ring a bell lol "it's cleans so fast it will get a speeding ticket " I mean seriously who wants to get a speeding ticket every time they wipe worktop down


He now advertises on the radio well radio X any how, radio adverts are as bad as the TV ones for being annoying


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

dchapman88 said:


> Can't beat 'bang and the dirt is gone' though....
> 
> Sent by a phone of some description!


Do you think he says that every time he flushes a poo away. :lol:

I don't.....honest


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

The Vodafone ones with Martin whatshisface, cringeworthily-overacting.
Same for Kevin Bacon and the EE adverts. Change channel as soon as either comes on


----------

